# Dogs



## Hello Dubai (May 26, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

We are moving to Dubai this September and started to have doubts because of our animals.

We have 2 golden retrievers and a horse. Our lives revolves around them and we are worried they cannot leave the house as I understand they are not even allowed on the beach.

Can any of you help if there are area's that you take your dogs to have a run and play? Even a beach or anything. It would be kinda sad to just have them at home 24/7…

Many thanks for your response as we are really worried.

Priscilla


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You also need to think Priscilla, about what you are going to do when its dark out and its still 40 degrees centigrade, on days and weeks when its gets to the high 40's. Small dogs can barely cope in summer at times - a golden retriever is probably going to be much worse off if the long haired variety. I am not sure how you will keep a horse in the house, let alone the beach 

People may turn a blind eye to a small house dog, but I doubt they will do the same for two large dogs i don't claim to have seen everything but I certainly don't recall anyone walking two large dogs at the same time.

There have been a few threads over the last six months on the subject of areas to walk dogs so have a crack at the search facility.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## scrappydoo (May 20, 2014)

Not to put another downer on this, but if you go away on holiday, especially during peak times, boarding kennels get full really quickly. 

If you are going to employ a live-in help, she would probably be able to look after them for you but a maid's idea of a walk will not be the same as yours - quick trot around the block til the dogs have done their business would just about do it. You might also be able to find a dog walker in your community who could take them out during the day, or you could put them in doggie daycare.

Dogs will adapt to some extent to the heat but you would have to give them a long walk at the crack of dawn or much later in the day. I can't walk in barefoot outside on tiles or concrete in the heat of the day even now and a doggie's paws must feel it much more. 

There are a couple of beaches (Jebel Ali way) where you can walk dogs and take them into the sea - might be worth finding a doggie FB group out here. Beaches towards Abu Dhabi (Ghantoot area) are more doggie friendly.

I don't have pets as we both work full time and I couldn't bring myself to leave a dog in daycare all day and a cat would go bonkers being cooped up inside all day - I know, lots of people do this. It is my personal choice not to - I had my cat in the UK adopted which broke my heart but he was an outdoors roamer and would not have transitioned well to our apartment. We will get petted-up once we settle somewhere in our forever home.


----------



## ferg13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Dubai said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> We are moving to Dubai this September and started to have doubts because of our animals.
> 
> ...


hi , I moved here last july with my weimaraner.
Don't panic it is doable I know lots of people with labs and retrievers  ....I am finding that now its starting to get really hot so early walks in the morning and then eve walk after sunset, we spent 1st couple of months in an apartment here which I would not recommend if you have an active dog ,now in a villa with a garden so its great, we take her to a beach at the weekends which allows dogs and lots of dogs are there for her to play with and we have found a few good spots to take her during the week , we always let her off lead so she gets a good run (you just need to find the good spots),do you know where you will be living I can let you know whats near


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> You also need to think Priscilla, about what you are going to do when its dark out and its still 40 degrees centigrade, on days and weeks when its gets to the high 40's. Small dogs can barely cope in summer at times - a golden retriever is probably going to be much worse off if the long haired variety. I am not sure how you will keep a horse in the house, let alone the beach
> 
> People may turn a blind eye to a small house dog, but I doubt they will do the same for two large dogs i don't claim to have seen everything but I certainly don't recall anyone walking two large dogs at the same time.
> 
> There have been a few threads over the last six months on the subject of areas to walk dogs so have a crack at the search facility.


Sorry mate but what a load of tosh, why comment and give doubt to someone asking advise with a completly incorrect and unfounded answer?

Golden retrievers cope perfectly well in the heat early morning walks, dusk walks and last thing at night and they're perfectly happy. Just need to have common sense, keep their coats brushed and lots of grooming. As a retriever owner for the last 5 years here had no issues with the heat, in fact our last dog would lie in the sun and keep moving down the garden if the shadow reached her.

Plenty of people have 2 dogs of course you would be better in a villa than an apartment especially with 2 goldies. seen plenty of people walking a couple of labs, retrievers even dobermans If you want the dogs to have space around your villa we previousley lived in springs with lots of green areas to run around. Now we are in JVC which as its developing there are loads of open sandy places for your dogs to run. We have a 1yr old rescue golden retriever now and he has no issue with the heat at all, in fact will go out on the terrace at every opportunity even at mid day, have to drag him back in.

BTW would advise a local agent here to handle the import, i did the export of my dog from the UK myself from UK side but used Dubai Kennels and cattery here for the import side of things, couldnt fault the service.

As for the horse cant help with that one, but sure there are plenty of options at a cost of course. good luck


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello Dubai said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> We are moving to Dubai this September and started to have doubts because of our animals.
> 
> ...


Horses - I have no info on but I know that there are some very respected (expensive) stables in Dubai.

Dogs - I have 2...which I adopted here and I foster dogs.

I prefer medium - large dogs. "small house dogs" are not my bag and no dog should have to be a "house" dog.

We moved from an apartment after a year to a villa so we could save some more money and I prefer houses. Now the dogs have a HUGE garden to run around in. They trundle in and out all day long even in this heat. 

If you opt for an apartment, the trick is to go first thing in the morning and when the sun sets. My dogs were happy in an apartment. Now in a villa, they're just super fit and happy.

As for the silly person who said retrievers don't belong here - I know several. My neighbour has 2 long-haired ones. They're beautiful. The thing about double coated dogs, is that their coats regulate their temperature better than a single coated dog. Dog grooming is a huge business here so you will be able to find a groomer and get their coat blown out when they start to shed. 1 of mine is double coated and sheds twice yearly. Currently battling hair covered tiled floors. 

Beaches (select few), desserts, etc are actually great places to let dogs out to run free. Or arrange doggy playdates. There are also professional dog-walkers who will walk your dog for 30minute slots. And dog sitters for when you leave for holidays. Kennels do get full but there is a HUGE pet community in Dubai. Worry not. Bring the dogs!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I also forgot to mention doggy daycare. Huge business here. Your dogs don't have to be alone every day.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll also wade in on this one. There's just about every size and breed and cross breed of dog here and there's very few places you won't see them being walked. I brought a dog over from the UK when I first moved here and she adapted fine. As a friend of mine said to me, the anxiety is yours and how you think your animal will feel. I don't know if you stable your horse at home but I really doubt you will be able to do that easily here. I suggest you look into finding out the costs involved by contacting some of the facilities here. I'm not sure if your employer is going to pay for bringing your animals over but you may want have a look at the cost involved, particularly for your horse. DKC is probably one of the best established and most informed of the organizations here and would be a very good place to start. Last, but not least, I highly recommend purchasing a Furminator - they're brilliant! Good luck and please let us know how you get on.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

I know of someone who keeps her horse at Al Jiyad stables near Bab al Shams resort:
Tack Shop in Dubai UAE, Desert Hacking in Dubai, Desert Horse Riding Hacks Dubai - Al Jiyad Stables

And there is Dubai Polo and Equestrian Club:
Livery - Dubai Polo & Equestrian Club


----------



## Hello Dubai (May 26, 2014)

scrappydoo said:


> Not to put another downer on this, but if you go away on holiday, especially during peak times, boarding kennels get full really quickly.
> 
> If you are going to employ a live-in help, she would probably be able to look after them for you but a maid's idea of a walk will not be the same as yours - quick trot around the block til the dogs have done their business would just about do it. You might also be able to find a dog walker in your community who could take them out during the day, or you could put them in doggie daycare.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your feedback. We do have dog sitters that come to look after them at the moment, and we'll be flying them out to Dubai when we go on holidays. I wouldn't leave my dogs with anyone else - sorry if I offend anyone, but I just wouldn't


----------



## Hello Dubai (May 26, 2014)

ferg13 said:


> hi , I moved here last july with my weimaraner.
> Don't panic it is doable I know lots of people with labs and retrievers  ....I am finding that now its starting to get really hot so early walks in the morning and then eve walk after sunset, we spent 1st couple of months in an apartment here which I would not recommend if you have an active dog ,now in a villa with a garden so its great, we take her to a beach at the weekends which allows dogs and lots of dogs are there for her to play with and we have found a few good spots to take her during the week , we always let her off lead so she gets a good run (you just need to find the good spots),do you know where you will be living I can let you know whats near


Thank you sooooo much. This makes me feel so much better and I can get some sleep tonight again! You don't know how many sleepless nights me and my husband are having at the moment wondering if we are being unfair to do this to the animals! We know Dubai quite well as we have been here many times on holiday, just not with our doggies! …. or horse for that matter!

We are initially looking at Arabian Ranches and my conditions to move to Dubai were a house with garden and pool for the dogs. Will be out next week house hunting, so keeping my fingers crossed. What beaches can you recommend. We may come down to have a look. Thanks again.


----------



## Hello Dubai (May 26, 2014)

Laowei said:


> Sorry mate but what a load of tosh, why comment and give doubt to someone asking advise with a completly incorrect and unfounded answer?
> 
> Golden retrievers cope perfectly well in the heat early morning walks, dusk walks and last thing at night and they're perfectly happy. Just need to have common sense, keep their coats brushed and lots of grooming. As a retriever owner for the last 5 years here had no issues with the heat, in fact our last dog would lie in the sun and keep moving down the garden if the shadow reached her.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help. It makes such a difference to have feedback from people out there……. look forward to meeting you all in September for doggy playdates!!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Urgh ignore the naysayers who clearly don't have a dog and have no idea what they're on about! There ARE beaches, but you need to drive to them as they are out of town. People walk their dogs in desert areas and communities which have greenery - some communities are very pet friendly - others not so much.

Dogs are extremely adaptable creatures. During the summer months, early morning/late night walks are required - booties for the feet if you HAVE to go out during the day, as the ground is like a grill.

My dog is a lazy ****** and sleeps all day long in the summer - they won't actually want to go out.

Kennels do get booked up very quickly but there are also pet sitters. Good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Urgh ignore the naysayers who clearly don't have a dog and have no idea what they're on about! There ARE beaches, but you need to drive to them as they are out of town. People walk their dogs in desert areas and communities which have greenery - some communities are very pet friendly - others not so much. Dogs are extremely adaptable creatures. During the summer months, early morning/late night walks are required - booties for the feet if you HAVE to go out during the day, as the ground is like a grill. My dog is a lazy ****** and sleeps all day long in the summer - they won't actually want to go out. Kennels do get booked up very quickly but there are also pet sitters. Good luck.


Good point! I forgot the boots. They make a huge difference and make for huge amusement the first time your pooch wears them. Mine looked like he could be one of those dancing horses .


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello Dubai, I have sent you a PM


----------



## ferg13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Dubai said:


> Thank you sooooo much. This makes me feel so much better and I can get some sleep tonight again! You don't know how many sleepless nights me and my husband are having at the moment wondering if we are being unfair to do this to the animals! We know Dubai quite well as we have been here many times on holiday, just not with our doggies! …. or horse for that matter!
> 
> We are initially looking at Arabian Ranches and my conditions to move to Dubai were a house with garden and pool for the dogs. Will be out next week house hunting, so keeping my fingers crossed. What beaches can you recommend. We may come down to have a look. Thanks again.


location of dog beach- if you google jebel ali golf resort instead of turning in there take 2nd exit (you will pass go cart place on your left ) then you will see an entrance on right we are all there , busy weekend mornings 7-10.30........and I also agree leaving my dog in a kennel is not an option for me!!


----------



## Hello Dubai (May 26, 2014)

Great! We are on our way now to check it out


----------

